# Creative Sound Blaster Zx schlechter als Creative SB X-FI Titanium - Fatal1ty Professional



## Slashrox (12. April 2016)

Hi,
habe mir eine SB Zx zugelegt in der Hoffnung, dass sie besser wäre als meine alte Fatality Pro. Bin allerdings fürs Erste  etwas enttäuscht. Habe das Gefühl das alles etwas blasser und schwächer klingt bei der Zx. Vor allem merkte ich das, beim spielen von Battlefield 4. Kann mir jemand meinen Verdacht bestätigen? Wie ist eure Meinung zur Zx? Ich habe versucht die Einstellungen in der Creative Software so gut wie möglich zu verbessern, aber finde den Sound trotzdem nicht so gut wie bei meiner X-FI Titanium. Verwende ein Sennheiser PC350 Headset und Windwos 10. Hat jemand einen Tipp was man da noch an Tricks machen kann? Danke


----------



## MountyMAX (12. April 2016)

Es ist leider so, wenn du das "R" vergisst, die Z und Zx sind technisch identisch(du zahlst quasi ca. 50 EUR für das Tischmodul), die ZxR wäre ein gleichwertiger Ersatz/Verbesserung gewesen.


----------



## Combi (12. April 2016)

ich bin selber von der x-fi fatality champion pro,auf die sb zx gewechselt.
der sound ist besser.alleine durch den integrierten kh-verstärker hat man viel mehr klangreserven.
ich bin mit dem sound absolut zufrieden.
hab noch ne asus dgx im schrank,nach 5 minuten flog die wieder raus.menue aus der steinzeit.
die zx ist in sachen klang besser als ne x-fi.
wenn man weis wie man die einstellen muss...


----------



## MountyMAX (12. April 2016)

Die Z/Zx wird mit Onboardsound verglichen ..., ich denke das sagt schon viel aus ...

Test: Creative Soundblaster Z und ZxR - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Slashrox (12. April 2016)

@Combi: hast du noch irgendwas in den Windows Sound Einstellungen was geändert (Systemsteuerung-Sound-Wiedergabe-Lautsprecher)? Ich hatte nämlich dort bei meiner alten Soundkarte noch die Möglichkeit die Höhen und die Bässe zu regulieren. Das geht bei der Zx nicht mehr. Finde das hat dem Ganzen so einiges gegeben.


----------



## marko597710 (12. April 2016)

habe meine creative x-fi titanum raus geschmissen und höre nur noch über hdmi zu mein av receiver da für mich der Sound einfach besser ist


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2016)

Also hast du für Kopfhörer einen AV Receiver?  
Bei guten Kopfhörern hat ein guter DAC definitiv die Nase vorn.

Ist es nicht sinnlos im Nachhinein noch Bässe und Höhen zu regeln? Mmn hat man dann einfach die falschen Kopfhörer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slashrox (12. April 2016)

Wieso sollte es sinnlos sein? Der Sound wird dadurch verbessert. Das klappe mit der X-FI Titanium sehr gut wie ich finde. Daher fehlt mir diese Option in der Windows Systemsteuerung.


----------



## nonamez78 (12. April 2016)

Hast du ggf. diese fürchterlichen Effekte an, die Default gesetzt sind? Ich nutze selber eine ZxR mit einem Sennheiser Headset, ein Bekannter von mir eine reine Z mit quasi dem gleichen Kopfhörer. Das klingt auf beiden sehr sauber und auf keinen Fall blass oder dumpf. Mir fehlt natürlich der direkte Vergleich zwischen ZxR und Z, aber der Vergleich von onboard Sound mit der Z kommt mir etwas brutal vor. Allein wenn man den Aufwand der Analog Sektion von onboard Sound (quasi keine vorhanden) mit der Z vergleicht, liegen da Welten zwischen.



Slashrox schrieb:


> @Combi: hast du noch irgendwas in den Windows Sound Einstellungen was geändert (Systemsteuerung-Sound-Wiedergabe-Lautsprecher)? Ich hatte nämlich dort bei meiner alten Soundkarte noch die Möglichkeit die Höhen und die Bässe zu regulieren. Das geht bei der Zx nicht mehr. Finde das hat dem Ganzen so einiges gegeben.



Du regelst zusätzlich zum normalen Ton noch Bässe und Höhen hoch? Ich vermute fast hier liegt das "Problem". Die Z Karten würde ich als sehr audiophil bezeichnen, besonders die ZxR finde ich schon fast analytisch, was mir sehr zusagt. Falls Du eher auf die Badewannen Abstimmung stehst (früher nannte man sowas wohl eher Loudness ), dann ist die Karte ggf einfach falsch (bzw. man muss per Mixer Software nachbessern). "Blass" hatte ich mit fehlender Brillianz gleichgesetzt, was oft durch zu starke Mitten im Stimmenbereich zu einem blechernen Ton führt. Scheinbar meinst du aber eher "schlapp" oder "nicht druckvoll"?

Generell kannst du über die Creative Mixer Software alles erreichen, was du möchtest. Eine separate Einstellung via Systemsteuerung ist dabei nicht notwendig. Die DA Wandler der Zs sind in jedem Fall in der Lage ein Signal zu erzeugen, was jedem Benutzer zusagen sollte.


----------



## marko597710 (12. April 2016)

benutzte nur boxen keine kopfhörer


----------



## Slashrox (13. April 2016)

So habe gestern meine alte Karte (Titanium) parallel installiert und direkt verglichen. Was ich rausgefunden habe ist, dass die Titanium wie von nonamez78 geschrieben druckvoller klingt. Allerdings ist der Sound bei der Titanium etwas verzehrter bzw. klingt ,na nennen wir es mal, "dreckiger". Bei der Zx fehlt mir etwas die Dynamik, dafür sind Details klarer raus zu hören. Also hat jede Karte seine Vorzüge 
Etwas möchte ich aber noch kurz erwähnen was vielleicht andere interessieren könnte. Ich spiele gern am PC Gitarre und schließe meine Gitarre am Micro Eingang an (ja ich weiß, sollte man nicht machen). Dazwischen habe ich ein Effektgerät (Boss ME-70) angeschlossen um das Signal zu verstärken. Bei der Titanium schließt man das Effektgerät einfach an den Mic-Eingang an und muss lediglich in der Creative Software bei Mixer das Micro einschalten, schon höre ich die Gitarre. Bei der neuen Software von der Zx geht das nicht mehr. Ich fand das sehr praktisch, weil ich nebenbei BackingTracks laufen lassen konnte.


----------



## Emani (14. April 2016)

Also ein Sennheiser PC 350 naja...kauf dir mal geile Kopfhörer und achja eine ZxR wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Patapon (15. April 2016)

Zu dem Thema SoundblasterZ=Onboard Qualität, kann ich ganz eindeutig nein sagen.

Ich hatte meine Onboard zu anfangs benutz und es hat nur gerauscht beim mic und bei der wiedergabe wurden zum teil systeminterne geräusche mitübertragen.....piepen summen etc.

Als ich die SoundblasterZ Bulk eingebaut hatte und dies benutze ist Schluss seit dem.


----------



## einjojo (2. März 2017)

Ich  muss nochmal  meinen Senf dazugeben weil ich von der Soundblaster Z  maßlos enttäuscht bin ...
Habe im Direktvergleich  herausgefunden  das die viel neuere Soundblaster Z im direkten Vergleich mit der  Sound Blaster x-fi xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty pro jämmerlich am Beyerdynamic mmx300 (600Ohm) versagt .  Obwohl sie einen speziellen Kopfhörerverstärker  haben soll, klingt die Z dünn und ohne Power zudem fehlen in der Software die Einstellmöglichkeiten  für Höhen und Bassanhebung .  
Nun meine Frage an die, die Vieleicht schonmal verglichen haben. Lohnt es sich eine Sound Blaster ZXR  zu kaufen? Nicht das die sich genauso "Powerless"  anhört wie die Z da die ja den gleichen Soundcore3d Chip verbauen wo der D/A Wandler integriert ist und der ja nicht so dolle sein soll...
Mann müsste die ZXR einfach mal Probehören können...bevor ich 200€ versenke...


----------



## xformi (2. März 2017)

Ich würde die ZxR nicht empfehlen, empfand meine immer als viel zu basslastig und matschig.
Habe hierzu jetzt vor kurzem gelesen, dass dies wohl an den default Operationsverstärkern liegt...
Man müsste halt nochmal 20-40€ sowie Bastelzeit in Operationsverstärker investieren und ob diese es dann wirklich bringen sei zunächst auch in Frage gestellt.

Zuvor hatte ich eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series, von welcher ich auch sehr angetan war.
Der direkte Umstieg zur ZxR war schrecklich und ließ sich nur mit extremen EQ-Einstellungen vereinbaren...

Derzeit verwende ich folgenden DAC/Amp USB Audio DAC 348 kHz/32bit auf Conrad bestellen | 001374261 ,welcher die ZxR einfach nur zerstört!
Als Soundkarte für ein SM58 Mikrofon fungiert eine Kombination aus Vorverstärker (Art Tube MP) und kleiner USB-Soundkarte (Sabrent AU-MMSA), womit ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## einjojo (2. März 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  ich muss denn wohl mal schauen  wo ich die  ZxR  oder  externe  Soundlösungen  zur Probe hören kann. Entscheiden werde ich  das denn Später.


----------

